# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Printed circuit board

## Giorgio

Hi everyone,
	I designed my printed circuit board in eagle, but not sure how to generate Gerber files, so anyone can help? I need to order the board ASAP

----------


## FunkyDexter

Moved to Internet of Things sub forum.  I _think_ that's the best place for this question but my woeful lack of knowledge may be leading me astray.  If it is can someone pm me and let me know where this would be best place.

Welcome to the forums.

----------


## dclamp

Wossname has some experience with creating PCBs. I did a quick google search and this came up, maybe it will be of some use to you. 

https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials...rating-gerbers


@Funky, This is probably the _best_ forum currently for this type.

----------


## wossname

To get PCBs made fast from an Eagle design, then your best bet is to send your project files straight to OSHPark.
http://support.oshpark.com/support/home

Email them and ask their advice on how to proceed, they are very helpful folks.  Any you won't get it done cheaper or faster anywhere else in the world.  Really.

I've used OSHPark for prototypes of designs I create at work.  Best tech support I have encountered out of any of the PCB fabricators I have ever worked with.

If I may offer some advice, try to rid yourself of Eagle as soon as you can.  It's pretty worthless.

I can suggest some alternatives if you want.

----------

